# Goodbye my sweet baby boy Einstein



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Happy Trails Einstein may you run the fields and hills at the Rainbow Bridge and God Bless. 

My prayers are sent to you the family he left behind. They go way too soon. Hugs to you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Run fast, run free, forever loved Einstein.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Einstein. Such a handsome boy. He is now running free at the bridge and making many new friends

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Einstein


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

very sorry to hear your news

Rest In Peace Einstein


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He is so handsome, so very sorry.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Eistein, he was a beautiful boy. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Run free, play hard, and sleep softly sweet boy.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Einstein. I share your pain as we lost Oakley only 2 weeks ago at the tender age of 9. You are so fortunate to have had 14 years with your baby, although I know it is never long enough. Rest peacefully Einstein XO


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope as time passes his fond memories bring peace to your heart...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for the loss of your baby boy. They are like kids to us, no matter how old they are once when they find their place in our hearts they are our babies forever.
Run free sweet boy, run fast and strong, you will live in the hearts of your family forever.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Einstein! Run free at the Bridge, sweet boy!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss, RIP beautiful boy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Einstein*

I am so very sorry to hear about Einstein. May he rest in peace.
I know my Smooch and Snobear will greet him!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you lost your beloved Einstein. He was such a handsome boy!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this news. What a handsome boy.Rest softly sweet Einstein.He had a wonderful love filled life with you and will be with you in your heart forever.Einstein is a very fitting name for the Golden breed and I'm sure he lived up to it.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

So happy that you had many years together, but very sorry for your lost.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a hard day, indeed.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of Einstein. Our hearts go out to you in this difficult time. You are in our prayers. Run free and play hard dear Einstein, you have lots of Golden friends waiting to play with you at the Bridge.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the kind words, I still can't believe his gone. The yard and house looks so empty without him. My other dogs aren't playing as much either so there pretty upset too.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

How I wish I knew a way to ease the pain. Hold the thought that he is young again, free of pain forever, and watching over you and all his people as he always did.

Peace be with you,
Lucy


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I`m so very sorry for your loss of Einstein. Run free sweet boy.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm sorry you lost your Einstein, what a gorgeous golden boy. He now begins his eternal life at the Bridge.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Einstein. Hugs!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss!! Thoughts and prayers are being sent your way during this difficult time


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about the passing of your sweet Einstein...


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry for your loss


----------

